# Fish Forums Aquarium Photo Contest



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.www.Fish-Forums.com

is pleased to announce the 2nd Aquarium Photo Contest.

This Contest is open to anyone anywhere in the world.

This year we will have 5 catagories as follows. 
>1. Single Freshwater Fish, Invert, or Plant photo 
>2. Single Saltwater Fish, Invert, or Macroalgae Photos
>3. Freshwater Planted or Biotope Aquascape 
>4. Freshwater Artificial (Plastic plants, wood, rock) Aquascape 
>5. Saltwater Reef Aquascape

---------------------------------------------------------------- 
PRIZES will consist of

Donated from Http://www.aquatic-store.com

Lighting system made by jbj lighting 
aquamedic co2 diffusor 
aquamedic bubble counter 
A regulator and sms 122

Milwaukee instruments Donation http://milwaukeetesters.com

Ph 51 ph testers 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

More donations will hopefully be forthcoming!!

Our 3 Judges are ______________________________

TSUNAMI aka Carlos 
>2la - 2latop 
>Ghazanfar Ghori

______________________________________________

For Full details rules and all of that other technical stuff please visit 
this thread

http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=543

Thank you,

Http://www.fish-forums.com

Enter the 2005 Photo contest and win lighting, co2 supplies and more.


----------

